

Ask HN: How do read it later sites make money? - bobcattr

This came up in another post and I wanted to know how sites like pocket, read it later, readability and others make money?  Instapaper is the only service with a semiclear business model, they sell subscriptions and apps.  The others don't sell apps, their apps are free.  They don't sell a service their service is free.  This leads me to believe they are selling the users.
======
amccloud
I also was wondering this exact thing recently. Hopeful someone can provide
some insight!

